# Real Life Powers



## Animaiden (May 14, 2005)

We all know that a lot of Sci-fi and fantasy character have special powers or can control "magic".  What about in real life?  Anyone have a "special power"?
I have one.

Whenever I say sonething about the weather, it does the opposite or something worse.  For example:  It's raining here right now.  If I was to say, "The rain should stop soon" or "It's not raining that hard", the rain would intensify and/or keep going on for a LONG while.  It also doesn't matter where I am.  I could be at home or here at college and it works the same.  My friends know this quirk, and will never let me talk about the weather again.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 15, 2005)

Thats just Murphy's law Damn those Irish


----------



## Animaiden (May 15, 2005)

Well. . .  It would be Murphy's Law if it happened only once in a while.  This happens *EVERY* time I talk about the weather.  That ain't Murphy's Law, thats just an annoyance.  Noticeably, this has cut down on my small talk.


----------



## rune (May 16, 2005)

Interesting question.  I do seem to have an ability that I've had since I was a kid.  It's not something I bring up in conversation with people though, not unless I've known them for a while.  
But no one knows me here  

I can detect other peoples pain with a light touch.  I pick it up as areas of intense heat.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 16, 2005)

There was a period of about three months when I was 24, when if I went outside it would rain on me.
Even if it was sunny, it would start raining.

I was in the local papers because of it, it was really, really peculiar.

Rune, I am able to sense others pain as well, it inspired me to study Reiki and Seichim.


----------



## Leto (May 16, 2005)

If you only sense pain and need to touch others to do so, consider yourself lucky...


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 16, 2005)

I don't need to touch, what are your experiences Leto?


----------



## Leto (May 16, 2005)

I sense death. Can tell by the look (or dream if they are relatives) when people or animals are about to die. Even from unexpected accident. 
It's quite scary, but on the other hand I also sense life and am a pretty good pregnancy detector (sexing of the foetus including). About 80 % accurate.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 16, 2005)

I am unsurprised by this 

My female friends all come to see me if they suspect they are pregnant, as I have never to date been incorrect. Even with coflicting evidence from pregnancy tests I have been right.

I also sense death, but not all the time the way that you implied, and always far too late to do anything about it.

Do you see aura's?


----------



## Leto (May 16, 2005)

Only when death is around. 

Frankly, I'd love to get rid of this "talent", it's too sorrowful to mourn for people when they are still alive (even if it's only a matter of days).


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, I avoided my grandfather while he was dying of cancer, I was young and being in the same room as him made me feel very, very ill.
You can learn to control it, as you can with any aspect of your being, it just takes time and a concerted effort.
For me a mixture of martial arts and meditation helped.


----------



## FelineEyes (May 16, 2005)

I have the ability to see the future...sort of.

Sometimes I just know what is going to happen.  I knew I was going to have a brother when my mom told me she was pregent.  I picked out the house of a friend before she ever told me where she lived.  Sometimes it's just a situation that pops into my head and turns out to be related to something that will happen.  For example, our hall was playing a game called 'Murder' (the idea being that you receive a person's name, you have to hunt them down, touch them and say "you're dead", and then take the name that they recieved.  The person with the most kills wins.) and my mind suddenly went off on this tangent of, "what if someone decided to start killing people for real?"  Three days later, an acid bomb was set off in front of our head resident's door.

It's usually nothing big or important or even very clear, but it happens all of the time.

I am also really good with tarot cards and playing cards.


----------



## scalem X (May 16, 2005)

Mmm strange people we have here. I don't think I have any sort of super powers.

But I am some sort of cursed, some girl from school (about 8 year's ago) told me I should remember her if I saw an insect. Let's say about once in three weeks some sort of insect (always a different kind) tends to crawl out of nowhere onto where I see it. 

happenings like: 
-In plain winter I open my bag for school, which has been closed for more than 5 hours and a wasp flies out. 
-I'm wearing long sleeves and suddenly I feel something at my elbow, tadaa it's a beetle.

But hey maybe it's just plain coïncidence and it's my paranoia manifesting itself.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 16, 2005)

There are more things in Heaven and Earth than are dreampt of in your philosophy Scalem X 

Including insects


----------



## Leto (May 16, 2005)

Most 'sensitives' are good at tarot cards. Maybe because they help to focus this talent.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 16, 2005)

I would venture that 'focus' is perhaps the wrong word. I think tarot cards serve to distract the conscious rational mind, whilst allowing the subconscious to take over.
They also provide a nice scapegoat for the 'reader' to blame for his/her esp...


----------



## Alia (May 16, 2005)

My hand itches, I get money... does that count as a strange power?


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 16, 2005)

May I advise you to buy some itching powder


----------



## Alia (May 16, 2005)

lol

No, I'm very serious... when my hand itches, I get money within a day or two...


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 16, 2005)

I was also serious, buy itching powder, become a millionairre!


----------



## fungi from Yuggoth (May 16, 2005)

Alia said:
			
		

> My hand itches, I get money... does that count as a strange power?



Yes, that's quite a common one. My mother has a similar power. Whenever her palm itches she scratches it on the edge of a table and a couple of days later she gets money. It never works for me unfortunately.


----------



## Stormflame (May 16, 2005)

People think I am crazy, but, often I see things before they actually happen.  It has happened to me ever since I was like ten or eleven.  I can't explain it.  I have thought about going and having it checked out.  But then, I realize that I second guess everything I do and it sort of more inless could be a product of that.  Who knows.  Who cares.  Just a thought.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 16, 2005)

I occasionally dream something which then happens later (erm, months later usually) but i dream a lot of weird **** so I don't think it counts as a prophecy


----------



## Michael (May 17, 2005)

Because I think real life period is a real life power, I am open to all the other phenomena although I haven't experienced any of it myself.


----------



## Neon (May 17, 2005)

While I've often encountered "deja vu", many times I don't know if it's some random occurrence or something actually from a dream I had in the past.  However, the strongest deja vu experience I ever had was one that I clearly remembered dreaming about a year or 2 prior.  It was a very odd, and near dizzying experience.


----------



## MoonLover (May 17, 2005)

I can usually find anything that's lost, even if it's not mine. For example, if a friend has lost a piece of jewelry etc, I can tell them the general surroundings of the object, like, it's in a dark place, lying on wood etc. I can also tell them if it will be found or not. And I can cure hiccups by running my hand down someone's spine. Weird huh?
Karen


----------



## rune (May 17, 2005)

It's fascinating to see how many unusual abilities people have    I've encountered other unusual things too, and for a while tried to understand their reasoning.

Then give up trying to understand and just except them    When I did this I found I dont notice unusual things as much, they either don't happen as often or they are so integrated into my life I've stopped noticing.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 17, 2005)

There are a few other things that I've experienced and can duplicate, martial arts tricks based around the focus of breathing and the use 'ki'.
Immovable arm techniques where it becomes impossible to bend my arm, dissolve techniques where it is impossible to keep hold of my wrist as well as other things like breaking bricks & ice blocks & etc..
I can also cause someone to retch by focusing along the blade of a sword, and all of that is nothing compared to the things that I have actually witnessed!

There are a lot of fairly impressive people out there who are capable of things which are scientifically impossible, if you ever get a chance to see the Shaolin Monks in action then take it!


----------



## Michael (May 17, 2005)

I would just say that current scientific theory is inadequate to explain such phenomena.


----------



## Moiraina Sedai (May 17, 2005)

Animaiden said:
			
		

> We all know that a lot of Sci-fi and fantasy character have special powers or can control "magic".  What about in real life?  Anyone have a "special power"?
> I have one.
> 
> Whenever I say sonething about the weather, it does the opposite or something worse.  For example:  It's raining here right now.  If I was to say, "The rain should stop soon" or "It's not raining that hard", the rain would intensify and/or keep going on for a LONG while.  It also doesn't matter where I am.  I could be at home or here at college and it works the same.  My friends know this quirk, and will never let me talk about the weather again.


 I can smell the rain,actually.And ,sometimes i can see the future in my dreams.Well,that's about all so far.


----------



## Michael (May 17, 2005)

Actually, I should have thought about the "special" part, which would imply that a person can do something that most others cannot.  Still, the fact that we live and breath and communicate at all (however ineffectively at times) seems like magic to me.  Then people also specialize in how they live and communicate, etc.  I do think that reality goes deeper than this, whether I have actually seen it or not, but otherwise I think magic and "power" are readily apparent in what we normally think of as everyday things.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 17, 2005)

In general I tend to have the view that what we view as 'special powers' are in fact simply things that we haven't yet fully explored.
Much as electricity could be seen as magic, a powerful invisible force that we bend to our will, can take life or help to save it....


----------



## scalem X (May 17, 2005)

yeah I see what you mean. The longer I train in martial arts the more I feel the existence of something beyond the measures.

chi or ki, its not to explain in science.


----------



## Michael (May 17, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> In general I tend to have the view that what we view as 'special powers' are in fact simply things that we haven't yet fully explored.
> Much as electricity could be seen as magic, a powerful invisible force that we bend to our will, can take life or help to save it....


 
Exactly.  Don't think I could have said it better.

And, of course, "technology" does not have to be scientific, necessarily.  I think it may be possible for humans to develop a "psychic" tech--or something like that.  In fact, as scalem x mentions with martial arts, some of that may already be in works--and has been for a very long time.  By comparison, a much older tech.

I'm being speculative here, partly for the fun of it.  Hope it isn't confusing.


----------



## Animaiden (May 19, 2005)

Wow, there are mony people with strange "powers".  Glad I'm not the only one(though I never doubted it)


----------



## A1ien (May 19, 2005)

I can tell the personality and characteristics of previous owners of objects by the rubbing the item. it works best with metal, and with jewellry because i think jewellry is more personal than other objects. I have to concentrate as well

I have also been told that i am good at reading playing cards

I dont know how all this fits into my personal belief system (i consider myself an athiest bordering on agnostic (however oxymoronic that is)). i just accept it however and i dont often use those 'powers'


----------



## PERCON (May 19, 2005)

Telepathic communications is possible. Telecomms will have a new meaning in about 100 years I would say. 

Microchips, well nanochips, will be available to be implanted into people's brain network mainly their memory banks.

They will work like mobile phones, very simple really, people can download information into their own memories. Making every human able to learn to drive in a few seconds, able to download a new language to understand and speak, it would also enable people to speak to each other without actually 'saying' anything, all 'telopathic'. It is all possible!

'Physics and nanotechnology' is a new university course in the UK, only a few universities do the course at the moment, but it will surely be available more widely soon. More people need to enter this field of work in my opinion because nanotechnology includes making nanobots capable of building up structures from molecules around them. They could be used to repair skin cells much quicker than we do biologically.

This is the future and I'm sure as hell getting involved in it one way or another. It will happen eventually, earlier rather than later I say! 
_
PERCON

_*p.s* real life powers are just everyday coincidences exajerated by the human mind to make it seem special and make the person feel unique. Everyone wants to be special one way or another...


----------



## Michael (May 19, 2005)

Sorry, PERCON. Your thoughts, I think, are definitely relevant and interesting, but when I said "psychic" tech I meant without mechanical augmentation. Just as an intelligent species might develop a purely biological technology (growing their houses, controlling the environments within with living creatures, etc). Course, we do have a relatively dominant machine tech and, like you said, I can imagine it progressing in that direction.


----------



## Amber (May 19, 2005)

I think they get a beating from the press, which they don't disturb. I reckon we will go the mechanical route, because it is a machine based society..


----------



## Michael (May 20, 2005)

Yes, that's what I fugure too--sadly.


----------



## PERCON (May 21, 2005)

The thing is, the only way animals could communicate telepathically is by making their brain waves audible for the other animals to pick up and translate. 
Humans can't do this and probably don't need to. Evolution shows that creatures evolve when they need to develop something extra to survive and this can takes millions of years, they don't choose to evolve either, it happens so subtly that the animal doesn't even notice. 

Don't get me wrong, I think 'natural' telepathy would be amazing and would be a real life power, but we don't actually need it. Although with the mechanical enhancement we can get it through choice.

*PERCON*


----------



## cleasterwood (May 21, 2005)

Can you call getting a burning sensation or sense something evil/good in an innanimate object a special power?  I have had a few experiences, on occasssion, where I've touched an object of importance to a person and got a feel for their personality,  hidden aspects of that person, or a sharp, hot burning feeling in the palm of my hand while holding the object.  One object was so hot, I dropped it on the floor.  Afterwards the person, who was a witch who practiced the Black Arts, told me that the object captured a part of each person's soul who touched the object.  Since then I've avoided touching objects by persons of an occultic belief.

I also enjoy the Tarot cards.  I have a special deck that isn't the Alister Crowley Book of Thoth but a regular deck of Tarot with Egyptian symbols on it that I absolutely love.  I get wonderful sensations from it and sometimes I've been accurate in reading for others, although reading for one's self is the best way to go because your accuracy improves being so close to the subject.  I think the Tarot has a way of opening the subconscious to the higher vibrations given off by the earth and the higher power that be.


----------



## FelineEyes (May 21, 2005)

cleasterwood said:
			
		

> Can you call getting a burning sensation or sense something evil/good in an innanimate object a special power?


 
Yes, I would consider that a special power.  I know someone like that, though sometimes I think she's a little too sensitive...

I'm also surprised no one has said green/black thumb yet.


----------



## Michael (May 23, 2005)

PERCON said:
			
		

> The thing is, the only way animals could communicate telepathically is by making their brain waves audible for the other animals to pick up and translate.
> Humans can't do this and probably don't need to. Evolution shows that creatures evolve when they need to develop something extra to survive and this can takes millions of years, they don't choose to evolve either, it happens so subtly that the animal doesn't even notice.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think 'natural' telepathy would be amazing and would be a real life power, but we don't actually need it. Although with the mechanical enhancement we can get it through choice.
> ...


 
Oh, it might be possible to gain it by choice through biological or genetic enhancement as well.  Maybe not yet but one day.  We're probably a lot closer to developing the mechanical enhancements, though.


----------



## a|one (May 23, 2005)

I can read people. 

Ex. When I first went to my elementary school (age 5) and met the principal I got a very uneasy feeling from him when he smiled at me and vehemently refused to shake his hand when offered. My parents were vaguely annoyed but just attributed it to my being shy. Four years later the same man was arrested for sexually exploiting and videotaping the children he worked with (luckily for me I switched schools at age 7 and never had any 'experiences'). 

Too many other occasions to list, and I dont consider this a "power". I've just always been good at seeing into people.


----------



## Hesh (May 23, 2005)

Awhile ago, I made a poll on a froum with a series of animal related questions(are you fuzzy? do you have a tail? etc.). Then I would assign
a color and animal to that person, and their personality with it.
I was never wrong about their personalities, I was always on the dot.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 23, 2005)

Hesh said:
			
		

> Awhile ago, I made a poll on a froum with a series of animal related questions(are you fuzzy? do you have a tail? etc.). Then I would assign
> a color and animal to that person, and their personality with it.
> I was never wrong about their personalities, I was always on the dot.



Sounds interesting, why don't you do it again here?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 23, 2005)

Nothing. Nothing at all. I'm good at glaring at people though.


----------



## FelineEyes (May 23, 2005)

A good glare can do a lot.  I don't think you need special powers if you're really good at glaring.


----------



## Animaiden (May 24, 2005)

FelineEyes said:
			
		

> A good glare can do a lot.  I don't think you need special powers if you're really good at glaring.



You know from experience


----------



## PERCON (May 26, 2005)

I don't think this is a special power but from the moment I met my older cousin, first time when I was of 3 or 4 I think, so he was a few years older, I had never been around him for very long whenever it was a family birthday, for some reason I always felt uneasy. Years later, I claimed to my sister, mum and some of my other cousins who I'm closer to that maybe my cousin was gay. Guess what, knock me down and carve a gaydar into my head but my cousin was indeed and less than a year later came out and admitted he was gay. That was a sense from very early in my life, not after being influenced by some TV programmes about abnormal superhumans (which usually makes people believe they are special) but from the age of 3. I didn't have a clue about people being gay or even what it meant at the time but I knew from that yound age that there was something different about him. I'm not saying people who are gay should be avoided because that's just wrong. 
I honestly don't know why I avoided him, even to this day.

Basically all I'm saying is that people can make coincidental things seem magical, or supernatural in fact, but it's all in the perspective of others around them. I'm not special at all in my opinion, I'm not a supreme being with amazing powers. 

People like abnormal things, they believe anything like that. I could be an alien posting on this site to find out how people think, people may or may not believe it, but it could be true. 

PERCON - "Now that looks good on you, a nice paper bag to cover that face, oh sorry... looking in the mirror"


----------



## iratebeaver (May 26, 2005)

I can do something. what happens is I get this feeling about what will happen and poof! it does. it works on all most every thing. movies, life, even music. I'm only wrong when i tell someone. (not particulary useful huh)


----------



## FelineEyes (May 30, 2005)

iratebeaver said:
			
		

> I can do something. what happens is I get this feeling about what will happen and poof! it does. it works on all most every thing. movies, life, even music. I'm only wrong when i tell someone. (not particulary useful huh)


 

Actually, dearest brother mine, it's genetic. Mom's like that. 
And she underestimated you. She thought you hadn't figured out you can do that yet. Apparently, you've been able to do that since you were a baby.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 30, 2005)

That's down to the subjective and somewhat fluid nature of percieved reality. We each create our own existance...


----------



## PERCON (May 31, 2005)

Well actually our existance is created by a moment of pleasure between two people where the male...

...enough said.

Anyway special powers are only ordinary things being perceived as special. I could predict that you'd now say, 'fine don't believe me' but deep down you guys know it's the truth. One day though, these special powers could be made a reality by yours truly, PERCON, and my cwazy mind.

_PERCON - _How do you fibulate a defibulator?


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 31, 2005)

PERCON said:
			
		

> I could predict that you'd now say, 'fine don't believe me' but deep down you guys know it's the truth.



Actually, that'd imply that your opinion had any weight at all


----------



## PERCON (May 31, 2005)

True, lol


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 31, 2005)

PERCON said:
			
		

> True, lol



hehe, good comeback


----------



## PERCON (May 31, 2005)

*bows* then falls on his face.


----------



## FelineEyes (Jun 1, 2005)

PERCON said:
			
		

> I could predict that you'd now say, 'fine don't believe me'


 
That's not a prediction, that's knowledge of human nature.



			
				PERCON said:
			
		

> One day though, these special powers could be made a reality by yours truly, PERCON, and my cwazy mind.


 
Really?  Tell me more.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 1, 2005)

FelineEyes said:
			
		

> Really?  Tell me more.



Don't bloody encourage him


----------



## scalem X (Jun 1, 2005)

> Don't bloody encourage him


 
yeah, although I like the bloody part


----------



## anniekelleher (Jun 1, 2005)

over the years, and partially as a result of the intense discipline and focus that writing requires, my sixth senses have developed to a degree way beyond what i was able to do as a child.   i was the sort of kid who sensed things and knew things and said things and quickly learned that other people didn't quite perceive the world in the way i did.  i've studied tarot for seven or eight years now, and read professionally.. i can even read online, in fact, if the person gives me a specific issue as a kind of tag or hook.  i also use a lot of my own paranormal experiences in my books... only other people call it fantasy


----------



## PERCON (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm back guys, you can plug your ears with something now as I begin my ramble about science... 

I don't percieve anything is this world as other do. As a matter of fact, being very scientifically minded I don't think like other people at all, for example someone is sitting still on a park bench, of course if I was to be fully open with that person I'd walk up to them and say this:

"Well, do you realise you're hurtling through space on a rock at an amazing speed, you're not sitting still at all, it's due to glorious gravity that you can stay on that bench, respect gravity in all it's glorious glory" , however I'd then get a blank look and I'd walk away feeling a little rejected.

I see every moving object in terms of the forces acting on it, I see every human life on this planet as an something which, if it wanted, could help raise our scientific knowledge, I see every animal on this planet as a marvel of evolution, I see the blue sky as a consequence of our wonderful atmosphere, I see green grass as something which, to me, is rather odd being green in the first place, why not purple? I see each day as a cycle for both us and animals carrying out their endlessly repetitive lives not knowing that one day soon they'll all be wiped out, and I see me as someone stuck in the thick of it all wondering why no one else sees things the way I do...

_PERCON_


----------



## FelineEyes (Jun 2, 2005)

PERCON said:
			
		

> I see green grass as something which, to me, is rather odd being green in the first place, why not purple?



Because chlorophyll is green, which makes the grass green. Why is chlorophyll green?
Heck if I know.

I'll listen to you ramble Percon, I'm into that stuff.

Actually, I have days when I have a similar problem. One morning, 3 am actually, I explained to the girl who lived across the hall from me how to build at bomb. 
That didn't go over too well considering the bomb I was telling her how to build had just gone off an hour and a half ago on the first floor of our hall.
I can do the equations for the distillation of x fluid, but I can't add without a calulator.
I'm insanely logical, but I work in the world of theater and english, so I simply draw what I see, my acting is simply very convincing imitation, and I can figure out how something works by just looking at it. (About half the time.) And I really mystify people when I say, "Oh that's easy. Just..." What I think happened to me was I was raised by engineers and mistrained in mathamatics, so that left the arts as the only opition. 
So I can say I know what you're talking about, and I do, but I don't think I explained it well...
Maybe I should stop...

So how 'bout those special power we were talking about a while ago.


----------



## PERCON (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm glad someone knows what I'm talking about, it makes me slightly more sane, lol.

Yea the special powers, I'm not wuite sure what specific powers they were but I've mentioned elsewhere in the forums about nanobots, a great scientific miracle in a way, little robots that react to molecules and fit them together depending on what commands have been given the the bot. This may not have anything to do with the powers yet but let me finish , It'll make sense in a minute. 

These nanobots could be used to repair skin immensly quickly (actually they were on Doctor Who if you watch it) it all sounds fictional but very real in a few decades or so, they could be used to create food out of nothing, could be used to build buildings, used in space, used to find cures to diseases, used to find adopted kids real parent, the possibilities are endless... 

Anyway the special powers of predicting things with the mind could, in a way, be given to everyone. These nanobots would bring about the use of nanotechnology and that's where the brain implants would start. Using nanobots to detect the different parts of the brain a nanochip (like bluetooth nowadays) could be implanted and connected up with the part of the brain needed for it's function and then receive information from the internet and download it into the mind and memory. This way people could predict things amazingly quickly because they'd be able to download knowledge and therefore their understanding of predictability would increase. In theory people could eventually control an entire business by sitting at home and letting the nanochip do the talking and the working for them...

A stunning reality in about 40 years, we need cloned stem cells to test it on though please government, let us use them! 
_
PERCON_


----------



## NSMike (Jun 2, 2005)

I have the incredible ability to make various food items disappear for about 6 hours.

No one has ever really been interested in seeing them re-appear, though.


----------



## PERCON (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, the human digestive system had to be mentioned at one point in time in a forum, you've read it here first folks! That is of course unless NSMike can make food disappear a different way that I could never have possibly imagined.
Mike that's not a challenge...

_PERCON_


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 18, 2005)

I know this sounds daft but believe me its true my power, so to speak, is to see things that no one else can. No im not a nutter and god/ lucifer havnt spoken to me (yet!  ) 
For example I have seen dragons in flight, spirits and pixies at the bottom of my garden! also I have seen things alot nastier than that, I wont go into detail! 
I have gotton stigmatised for this alot so now I just dont tell people, in person that is.
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Leto (Jul 18, 2005)

Same happened to Sir Conan Doyle, so you're in good company.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 18, 2005)

at a mates house we came into his house, (me first him second) i pushed the door closed and when it was about 4" from closing my mate stoped it dead, without touching it and without having anything in it path, for about  3 seconds we looked at each other that i just moved my hand up towards the door and it litrely slamed shut.

other strange things happen to me and my mate like when we went for a walk down to the next town (a mile away) to go to the shop. it was a totaly scorching day with not a cloud in the sky, so naturaly whe wore t-shirts. 1/4 of the way there clouds litrely appeared out of nowhere, and the most violent downpoar we ever seen came down on us, we where soaked through 10 sec later. when we got to the shop natuaraly it was closed. then we get back to my place, and behold the weather was back to how it was before, clear sky and hot temeratures. either i have very bad timing or somebody really hates me

one more thing is that i can see perfectly in the dark, i mean i can see as if its day, its very fun if your walking down a creepy lane with mates, you just crouch down, wait for them to pass, and then lunge at them, it really freaks people out.


----------



## Azash (Jul 19, 2005)

I am sort of a Cliché. If i say things like "wouldn't it be funny if ..." they tend to come true, much to the dissapointment of my friends


----------



## Asmer20 (Jul 19, 2005)

Animaiden said:
			
		

> We all know that a lot of Sci-fi and fantasy character have special powers or can control "magic". What about in real life? Anyone have a "special power"?


 

In my book which has yet to be developped the characters use real talents as their powers...like singing or dancing or meditating to crush the enemy does that count??


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 20, 2005)

Asmer20 said:
			
		

> In my book which has yet to be developped the characters use real talents as their powers...like singing or dancing or meditating to crush the enemy does that count??


 
Urm... well... thats still in a book, so NO


----------



## Azash (Jul 20, 2005)

Maybe Asmer20's power is the ability to create brilliant stories without any inspiration


----------

